# Game 23: Boston Celtics (9-13) at Chicago Bulls (11-11)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Chicago Bulls at the United Center in Chicago on Saturday, December 16. The game will be at 8:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

 The Chicago Bulls have played to their expectations this season in the tough Central Division due to the emergence of their talented young players. Predictably, they have won eleven of their twenty-two games. The Bulls boast one of the best group of young players in the league. Luol Deng, their sophmore phenom, can do it all - score, rebound, pass, defend, etc. Ben Gordon is one of the most explosive scorers in the league. Kirk Hinrich has great ball-handling ability and is a very good defender. He can score and pass though he does often have problems with his shooting efficiency. Chris Duhon is one of the best point guard defenders in the league (along with Marcus Banks). He is a floor general and can dictate the pace of the game. Tyson Chandler is a good rebounder and defender but has struggled this season at the center position. Michael Sweentey, in Tommy Heinsohn's words, is a "widebody" that can post up on Mark Blount and easily score. Andres Nocioni is a tough, scrappy forward. Darius Songaila (our former player) can score and rebound, another "tough" player. The Bulls are also coached by Scott Skiles who in my opinion, is one of the best coaches in the league. This will be a tough game. The Bulls have very good defenders and can slow down Pierce and Davis, though I like the Ricky Davis - Ben Gordon matchup. Last game agains the Bulls, Pierce dominated Nocioni and Deng. The Bulls won thanks to great perimeter shooting and having a lot of scoring options.

The Boston Celtics last played the Chicago Bulls, *L*, 102-106 *(*boxscore*)*. Paul Pierce gave his best performance of the season with *43* points on 12-21 shooting (including 5-8 from the perimeter) with eleven rebounds, five assists, and four steals. Delonte West was the only other Celtic to give a decent performance in a disappointing loss as he scored eleven points (5-10 shooting) and made big plays to keep the Celtics in the game down to the last second.

The Chicago Bulls's last game was against the Detroit Pistons, *L*, 82-110 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics last game was against the Milwaukee Bucks, *L*, 96-100 *(*boxscore*)*.

The Bulls are 4-5 at home and the Celtics are 2-7 away.

 * The probable starters for each team:*



 

 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
*Please visit the* Chicago* Bulls* Forum* Game *Thread *. *. *.* *!*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce on Marcus Banks last night:

"Defensively, he was solid. Offensively, he gave us a spark off the bench."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins (who else?) with an offensive rebound after Ricky Davis' shot is blocked.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are forcing shots into the paint and the Bulls are causing quite a few turnovers.

Mark Blount cannot guard Andres Nocioni. Ryan Gomes or Brian Scalabrine should be in at power forward when Nocioni is also playing power forward. He is too quick for LaFrentz, Jefferson, Perkins, and Blount (by the way, I hope it's Gomes and not Scabs).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West with a nice slash to the basket on the pick and roll as the Bulls are being too aggressive and committing way too much on defense.

2-9; Bulls leading.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Paul Pierce is just too good.

His move to up-fake to make the defender commit and jump (Darius Songaila) and then he leans in to draw the foul and then actually take the shot works beautifully (that was the worst constructed sentence of the English language).


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

What in the hell was that Scalabrine?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Good sign:

LaFrentz hits his first shot, a long two from the corner.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone else see pierce hesitate to pass the ball to the corner because it was scalabrine standing there??? he proceeded to brick the shot...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Why in the hell is Doc playing Orien with Marcus? If you're going to put 2 point guards out there get Dickau in.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Actually sit freaking Greene. Where the hell is Justin Reed?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

While I'm at it Blount needs to just go away. Someone needs to tell him to go make a record with Ron Artest or something. Worthless sack of fly fodder.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri is really caring, one might say.

Marcus, stop shooting. Thanks.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are feeding their perimeter players that are in the post very well. Pierce, and later, Delonte West, are getting position in the post (sneaking in) and are converting easy layups after Blount and Ricky Davis, respectively, pass into the post.

Michael Sweetney is killing us.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Too much on the pass from Banks. He is trying to do too much.

LaFrentz seems to be rebounding well.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Welcome back Mr. LaFrentz.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Only down one now, 39-40, with three minutes left in the quarter after Raef LaFrentz hits a three-point field goal. The Celtics are on an 18-8 run to get back in the game.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Please, please, please stop giving Mark the ball in the post. Give it to him off the pick when he's setup for a jumper but stop in the post, HE CANT CATCH.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You got to love Pierce.

He just knocks two defenders to the ground and makes the layup while drawing the foul.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis can't seem to hit those difficult layups that he is used to making. He's 1-9 from the field at the half.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Davis couldn't hit crap tonight if he jumped into one of GloryDay's posts.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down nine at the half, 42-51.




> *Boston Celtics STATISTICS*





> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*STARTERS*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">22</td><td align="center">1-7</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SF</td><td align="right">22</td><td align="center">4-8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, SG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">B. Scalabrine, PF</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> *
> *</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*15-35*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*2-3*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*10-13*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">*4*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*16*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*8*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*9*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*4*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*2*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*10*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*42*</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td class="bg4" colspan="1" align="center">*42.9%*</td><td class="bg4" colspan="1" align="center">*66.7%*</td><td class="bg4" colspan="1" align="center">*76.9%*</td><td class="bg4" colspan="8" align="center"> *
> *</td></tr></tbody></table>
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Banks will be playing point guard as Delonte is out with a slight concussion after Sweetney knocked him down on a layup. Good news for Marcus. Sad news for Delonte.



Lanteri said:


> Davis couldn't hit crap tonight if he jumped into one of GloryDay's posts.


:rofl:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

celtics down alot more 2 min into the 3rd...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Orien Greene hits a jumper. Wow.

Ricky Davis just accomplished a phenominal play to save the ball from falling out of bounds by sort of flliping the ball behind his back way over to Pierce all without looking.

The Bulls have hit 7-9 from the perimeter; the Celtics 1-5.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Duhon hits _another_ three-pointer (he has 16 points now) and the Celtics are down twenty.

Why must Raef attempt a three whenever he gets the ball? The guy could be in the low post, underneath the basket, and get the ball. I bet he would dribble out to the perimeter and attempt a three.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

prem this is all ur fault...its cuz u picked up duhon in the fantasy league and now hes a superstar against the c's


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Duhon hits _another_ three-pointer (he has 16 points now) and the Celtics are down twenty.
> 
> Why must Raef attempt a three whenever he gets the ball? The guy could be in the low post, underneath the basket, and get the ball. I bet he would dribble out to the perimeter and attempt a three.


LMAO. 

Raef? Dribble?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You know what I meant.

Duhon is pretty sick, though.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

comeback???


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0away"><td class="bg0awayfont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*STARTERS*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">33</td><td align="center">4-13</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SF</td><td align="right">30</td><td align="center">7-14</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">19</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">23</td><td align="center">2-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, SG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">O. Greene, PG</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">B. Scalabrine, PF</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*23-52*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*4-7*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*13-16*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">*5*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*20*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*11*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*13*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*4*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*3*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*17*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">*63*</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td class="bg4" colspan="1" align="center">*44.2%*</td><td class="bg4" colspan="1" align="center">*57.1%*</td><td class="bg4" colspan="1" align="center">*81.2%*</td><td class="bg4" colspan="8" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> </table><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Chicago Bulls STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Sweetney, PF</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">8-11</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">17</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Hinrich, PG</td><td align="right">25</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Nocioni, SF</td><td align="right">25</td><td align="center">4-8</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">C. Duhon, PG</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">7-9</td><td align="center">6-7</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">22</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">L. Deng, SF</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">B. Gordon, SG</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">3-9</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Chandler, PF</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Songaila, PF</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">6-8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">14</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
> ...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

well looks like banks and greene are gonna be gettin alot more minutes...we r running out of pgs


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dickau akwardly lands on his right foot and is now injured.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Andres Nocioni hits yet another three. The Celtics are down like 29.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i hope this is not it but from the looks of that replay 10 to 1 that dickau ruptured his achilles...he couldnt even hop off the court


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Man oh man ain't we sucking right now.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Doc Rivers is the worst coach in the NBA. Plain and freaking simple. I'm getting to the point where I'm going to stop watching these games. I can't stand wtching the players he puts out there sometimes. It makes me want to freaking puke.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Lant,I'm with you.You are soooooo true.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics lose by 32, 86-118:



> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>24</td><td>2-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>39</td><td>9-22</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>17</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>14</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>28</td><td>8-15</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>19</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-3</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>12</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>23</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>32</td><td>3-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>20</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>7</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> * </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">*
> * </td><td>33-86</td><td>4-15</td><td>16-20</td><td>14</td><td>18</td><td>32</td><td>18</td><td>10</td><td>4</td><td>19</td><td>27</td><td>86</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*38.4%*</td><td>*26.7%*</td><td>*80.0%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 19 (20)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14">
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I was at work and missed the game.

I'm kinda pissed, the Patriots killed TB...oh wait, the Celtics...oh them...yeah looks like I didn't miss much.

How in the world did we start camp with five PGs and are now down to two?

Please tell me West is not out for long...Dickau I don't care about, if you let Jiri Welsch own you on the offensive glass you shouldn't be mentioned.

Why did Veal get 19 minutes? He was 1-7, and I bet he shot the ball every time he got the ball.

How did Banks look? How will we survive with Banks and Greene? 

This is horrible.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I was at work and missed the game.
> 
> I'm kinda pissed, the Patriots killed TB...oh wait, the Celtics...oh them...yeah looks like I didn't miss much.
> 
> ...


Veal got 19 minutes, because Doc is a flaming retard. We won't have to worry about Banks and Greene, Delonte only had a slight concussion, I'd imagine he'll be alright come Monday. 

Doc NEEDS TO LEARN HOW TO DO SUBS. 

We got absolutely freaking owned by Michael Sweetney on the glass and inside, and HE LEAVES FREAKING VEAL AND BLOUNT IN. I mean come on. Common sense *******.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Veal got 19 minutes, because Doc is a flaming retard. We won't have to worry about Banks and Greene, Delonte only had a slight concussion, I'd imagine he'll be alright come Monday.
> 
> Doc NEEDS TO LEARN HOW TO DO SUBS.
> 
> We got absolutely freaking owned by Michael Sweetney on the glass and inside, and HE LEAVES FREAKING VEAL AND BLOUNT IN. I mean come on. Common sense *******.



Go to hear about Delonte, he's a better fit for the first unit as he's played with them this whole time.

It's sad to see the Celtics get killed on the glass, but then again it's not really uncommon. We've seen it even last year. We get one-time wonders who wish they played against the Celtics everyday. But then you get the decent rebounders and they make your team look pathetic.

(Paul Silas would be great to this team as far as rebounding is concerned...too bad.)

Honestly, I don't know what's worse: Doc's 20 million or Veals 15 million. Both are terrible.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> How did Banks look?


Pretty bad.

His defense was decent but not as good as the night before. While some may call him out for allowing Duhon to score so much, I think that Banks played all right defense against a player who had a great shooting night. He made some good passes but shot at unnecessary times (33% FG) and dominated the ball.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Honestly, I don't know what's worse: Doc's 20 million or Veals 15 million. Both are terrible.


At this point I'd have to say Doc's 20 million. There are a lot more ways a coach can hurt his team than a benchie can. And Doc's finding way too many of them. :curse:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Did Pierce even play the 4th quarter?

It's games like this that make being a fan hard... :dead:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i hope this is not it but from the looks of that replay 10 to 1 that dickau ruptured his achilles...he couldnt even hop off the court




i hate to toot my own horn but DAMN im good :biggrin:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i hate to toot my own horn but DAMN im good :biggrin:


Happy belated birthday by the way. Mine is on Wednesday.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i hate to toot my own horn but DAMN im good :biggrin:


Good call. Sad news.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Premier said:


> Celtics lose by 32, 86-118:


I missed the game, and boy did i get a surprise when i walked in here. WE SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK :curse:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i hate to toot my own horn but DAMN im good :biggrin:



Can you make it all better now?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Happy belated birthday by the way. Mine is on Wednesday.



thanks lant...happy early birthday to you as well :cheers:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I guess I'll just go out and wish you 2 happy belated and early birthdays!!!


----------

